# Carte Graphique



## Jude (9 Février 2006)

Salut, 
Une petite question avant d'acheter mon Ibook :
32 Mo pour une carte graphique ça ne rame pas trop quand plusieurs applications sont ouvertes? Ce n'est pas un peu dépassé?


----------



## kertruc (9 Février 2006)

Jude a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Une petite question avant d'acheter mon Ibook :
> 32 Mo pour une carte graphique ça ne rame pas trop quand plusieurs applications sont ouvertes? Ce n'est pas un peu dépassé?



Salut !

Une question : pourquoi écrire si petit ?

Sinon bienvenue !

Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles ramer... moi je trouve pas... le mieux c'est d'essayer...


----------



## MarcMame (10 Février 2006)

La taille de la mémoire vidéo n'intervient absolument pas dans le nombre d'applications ouvertes, il n'y a donc pas de rapport. 
Quant à savoir si c'est obsolète, tout dépend de ton utilisation. Si tu te cantonnes à la suite iLife, c'est largement suffisant, si tu comptes jouer à Doom 3, c'est largement insuffisant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

C'est moyen pour jouer, mais pour une utilisation courante (surf, mail, iLife) pas de soucis.
Enfin moi cela me convient.


----------



## kertruc (10 Février 2006)

C'est pas fait pour jouer, mais des jeux comme Warcraft, ou UT2004 passent très bien...


----------



## Edunn (11 Février 2006)

Quand tu utilises word et que tu travailles sur un document de plusieurs pages (entre 10 et 15) qui comporte pas mal d'images de bonnes qualités et de graphiques, même avec 1,5go de ram, l'iBook peine un peut par moment. Rien de bien méchant non plus, mais 32mo de vram en plus seraient les bienvenu!

++

Matt


----------



## vincmyl (11 Février 2006)

32 c'est vrai le minimum je pense alors bon tu peux peut etre attendre la procchaine MAJ


----------



## lassTgodass (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens!

Je constate que beaucoup de réponses données prennent exclusivement en compte une utilisation tournée vers les jeux.
 Cela m'inspire deux choses, la première étant qu'à mon humble avis la question ne portait pas sur une utilisation de ce genre, dans la mesure où même des enfants de 5 ans qui découvrent les logiciels ludo-éducatifs n'ont pas l'idée d'ouvrir une autre application en jouant...(autrement dit, qui joue à Doom 3 en écoutant ses mp3 en fond ?? On est d'accord... ) et la seconde qu'il est de notoriété publique que la suite logicielle sur Mac n'est pas destinée au jeu (je sais, je sais il y a Warcraft...)

Par ailleurs, affirmer que la taille de la mémoire de la carte graphique n'a pas d'importance est largement abusif. 
Elle a au contraire une incidence directe sur l'affichage. Retourner sur des PC pour vous en convaincre... 
Certes les Mac ont une architecture intérieure assez différente pour équilibrer le transfert des données et le fait que la carte graphique ait peu de mémoire (32 Mo ça équivaut à une Lada aujourd'hui si on tient compte des besoins en ressources -notamment mémoire- des logiciels actuels) a UN PEU moins d'importance que sur PC, MAIS il n'en demeure pas moins que pour une utilisation courante multitâches -à moins de compenser par une bonne quantité de RAM (mais là encore des applications liées au son, à la vidéo et au traitement d'images auront tôt fait d'effacer cette compensation...bref)- une telle carte graphique est dépassée!

Reste enfin à s'entendre sur le multitâches. Une utilisation courante pourrait être par exemple une connexion internet ouverte avec un firewall et antivirus activés, une gravure de CD en route et une écoute de musique ou un film en lecture...et pour peu qu'on soit en train de surfer, ayant alors plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes (ah bon pas vous??), je pense 'on sent alors les prémices du "ramage" dont il était question plus haut...

Enfin, je ne voudrais pas passer pour un contestataire, aussi on ne peut pas nier que pour des applications bureautiques c'est tout à fait correct...mais ils ne doivent pas être nombreux ceux qui utilisent leur ordinateur comme une calculatrice ou une machine à écrire...

Aurevoir les gens.
Jude, j'espère que cette réponse te satisfera.


----------



## HmJ (11 Février 2006)

Pour en finir avec cette VRAM : OS X est programme de facon a utiliser a fond la RAM graphique (VRAM donc) pour afficher fenetres, effets, transparence... Maintenant, c'est d'abord quand on a de grandes resolutions de bureau a rafraichir qu'on le voit : prenez un 1920x1200 ou plus, vous verrez tout de suite la difference. Maintenant, pour des resolution normales autour de 1024x768, meme avec 24 bits de profondeur, la difference est assez marginale.

Nota : Apple a developpe une nouvelle technologie, Core Image, qui consiste justement a balancer un maximum de calculs non pas au CPU, mais a la carte graphique. D'ou utilisation plus intensive de ces resources pour tout ce qui a trait a l'affichage, dont on beneficie hors-jeu sur Aperture par exemple. Mais bon, Core Image, s'il est present sur Tiger, n'est pas active sur les "vieilles" configurations ou Mini par exemple.

Tout ca pour dire : si tu prevois d'evoluer dans le futur vers les hautes resolutions et/ou a jouer, cette VRAM en quantite suffisante est importante. Sinon... aucune difference dans le vrai-monde-ou-on-travaille-sans-benchmarks.


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2006)

lassTgodass a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, affirmer que la taille de la mémoire de la carte graphique n'a pas d'importance est largement abusif.
> {...} MAIS il n'en demeure pas moins que pour une utilisation courante multitâches -à moins de compenser par une bonne quantité de RAM (mais là encore des applications liées au son, à la vidéo et au traitement d'images auront tôt fait d'effacer cette compensation...bref)- une telle carte graphique est dépassée!
> 
> Reste enfin à s'entendre sur le multitâches. Une utilisation courante pourrait être par exemple une connexion internet ouverte avec un firewall et antivirus activés, une gravure de CD en route et une écoute de musique ou un film en lecture...et pour peu qu'on soit en train de surfer, ayant alors plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes (ah bon pas vous??), je pense 'on sent alors les prémices du "ramage" dont il était question plus haut...
> ...


 Du grand n'importe quoi... Pour ce qui est du multitâche, mon iBook tient la route. Pour les applications bureautiques, il faudra que tu passes dans les bureaux de n'importe quelle entreprise pour te rendre compte qu'on utilise encore aujourd'hui des tableurs et des traitements de texte... Si, si...  Je ne te parle même pas des écoles.

Sinon, je te l'accorde, cette carte graphique est dépassée en terme de technologie, mais permet de faire plus ou moins tout ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un ordinateur personnel (photo, vidéo, musique et bureautique au sens large). C'est bien là l'important, non ?


----------



## vincmyl (12 Février 2006)

Exactement il faut toujours les besoins et ce qu'on veut en faire


----------



## MarcMame (13 Février 2006)

lassTgodass a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens!
> 
> Je constate que beaucoup de réponses données prennent exclusivement en compte une utilisation tournée vers les jeux.
> Cela m'inspire deux choses, la première étant qu'à mon humble avis la question ne portait pas sur une utilisation de ce genre, dans la mesure où même des enfants de 5 ans qui découvrent les logiciels ludo-éducatifs n'ont pas l'idée d'ouvrir une autre application en jouant...(autrement dit, qui joue à Doom 3 en écoutant ses mp3 en fond ?? On est d'accord... ) et la seconde qu'il est de notoriété publique que la suite logicielle sur Mac n'est pas destinée au jeu (je sais, je sais il y a Warcraft...)
> ...


Comme beaucoup de gens, tu ne fais pas de différence entre la taille de la VRAM et la puissance intrinsèque de la carte vidéo elle même, tu associes la taille de cette mémoire vidéo à la puissance directe de la carte vidéo. C'est à dire que, d'après ce que je comprend de ton discours, pour toi, plus grande est la VRAM, plus puissante est la carte vidéo : et bien non, c'est faux.
Une 9600 avec 128Mo de VRAM ne sera pas plus puissante qu'une 9600 avec 64Mo de VRAM. La différence se situe dans la capacité de la première (128Mo) par rapport à la seconde (64Mo) :
1/ à pouvoir afficher de plus grandes résolutions et/ou sur plusieurs écrans simultanément.
2/ à pouvoir stocker plus de textures (ou de plus grande résolution) dans les applications qui le necessitent (principalement Création 3D et jeux 3D)

Si maintenant on met de coté les jeux et que l'on parle d'une utilisation quotidienne de son Mac, l'affichage est essentiellement en 2D avec des appels ponctuels à la 3D pour les effets spécifique de Quartz. 
Dans le cadre de cette utilisation, il faut savoir que l'affichage d'un écran en 1024x768 ne nécessite pas plus de 2Mo de VRAM, ce qui laisse beaucoup, beaucoup de marge. 
Le fait d'avoir un écran vide ou 25 fenêtres d'ouvertes, même si elles proviènnent d'application différentes ne change (presque) rien et si on constate que l'affichage se met à ramer, ça n'a rien à voir avec une quelconque faiblesse de la mémoire vidéo mais du processeur de la carte elle même (voir du processeur du Mac également !).
Il n'y a pas besoin de 32Mo de VRAM pour afficher un DVD en plein écran mais plutôt d'un décodeur MPEG2 performant.

Exception faite des configurations en multi-moniteurs ou de résolutions indécentes (30"), on a besoin de beaucoup de VRAM essentiellement pour la 3D et donc les jeux parce que ces derniers ont un réel besoin d'un gros buffer pour les éléments qui servent à l'affichage à 60fps en temps réel. Pour le reste (sauf manipulation de photos en très haute résolution), ça ne sert à rien à part se rassurer qu'on en a une bien grosse.


----------



## tomtom.oz (16 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, en remplacement de mon vieux CRT lacie electron blue j'envisage l'achat du LCD lacie 324 (24pouces full HD) mais j'ai un peu peur pour ma petite carte graphique (64Mo) sous photoshop lightroom et autres... 
Si c'est limite, le fait de ne pas utiliser l'ecran du pb peut-il alleger la tache ? 
Merci d'avance et bonne année à tous...
_________________
alubook15 1.5 2G RAM/100Go @ 7200t/DVD_R UJ 846/ATI Mobility Radeon 9700


----------



## electre (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Powerbook G4 1.33GHZ 12" avec la carte graphique d'origine dont voici les spécifications :

 Modèle de jeu de puces :	GeForce FX Go5200
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	AGP
  VRAM (totale) :	64 Mo
  Fournisseur :	nVIDIA (0x10de)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x0329
  Identifiant de révision :	0x00a3
  Révision de la ROM :	2086

Est-il possible de rehausser la vitesse de la carte graphique sans devoir éventrer mon ordinateur et dé-souder des trucs?

Je fais beaucoup de montage audio, parfois vidéo et mon copain est accro au jeu Civilization. Je dois me rendre à l'évidence, même avec un nouveau disque dur de 80GO et une mémoire RAM augmentée à 1GB mon ordinateur galère toujours quand il est question de le faire travailler un peu... La faute à la carte graphique?

Ya une solution?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Janvier 2009)

Non, t'as carte graphique est inamovible, et tu ne peut pas la changer, en ce qui concerne "les ralentissements", tu es sous Tiger ou Leopard car 1 Go sous Leopard c'est juste.

Par contre le jeu est bien "Civilization 4", si c'est le cas, c'est normale qu'il Ram 



> Configuration minimale :
> Système:
> Mac OS X 10.3.9
> Incompatible classique
> ...



des utilisateurs reporte un ralentissement sur leur iMac G5 qui est beaucoup plus puissant que ton Powerbook


----------



## electre (23 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour la réponse rapide!

Je me permets tout de même une dernière question.
C'est peut-être vraiment bête comme question mais.... ya pas une espèce de bidule machin truc qui permettrait d'accélérer la vitesse de la carte graphique tout en conservant la carte actuelle??Par le branchement dudit bidule machin chose; ou un ajout quelconque?

Je me doute déjà de la réponde, mais bon, il faut que je demande si je veux en être certaine!!


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Janvier 2009)

Désolée mais Non,
Le seul truc à faire serais peut être de rajouter 1 go de ram, mais cela *n'influencera pas* sur les performance *de la carte graphique*, mais seulement *les performances "globale"*


----------



## electre (23 Janvier 2009)

J'ai déja le maximum de mémoire que mon ordinateur puisse accepter : 1,25GB

Alors je vais me résigner et accepter que mon Powerbook ne soit plus "améliorable".

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre Oldmac!

Kim (celle qui rêve d'un Mac Pro...)


----------



## MarcMame (23 Janvier 2009)

Quelle est ta version de Mac OS X electre ?


----------



## electre (23 Janvier 2009)

Mac Os 10.4. 
Mais SVP ne me dites pas que 10.5 ira mieux!
J'aide souvent un ami qui a 10.5 et je me trouve assez chanceuse de ne pas devoir faire face à tous ces nouveaux problèmes!

Mais bon, dites-moi ce qu'il y a à savoir!


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2009)

electre a dit:


> Mac Os 10.4.
> Mais SVP ne me dites pas que 10.5 ira mieux!


Non, avec 10.5 ce serait bien pire ! 
Mais tu gagnerais sans doute en fluidité générale à repasser en 10.3.x qui est moins gourmande que les suivantes à tout point de vue.
Si tu as un disque externe, fait un essai comparatif en l'installant dessus et tu pourras juger si tu estime que ça en vaut la peine.
Bien évidemment, ça ne changera rien concernant les jeux. Sur ce point, il n'y a rien à espérer avec cette machine.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Janvier 2009)

electre a dit:


> J'aide souvent un ami qui a 10.5 et je me trouve assez chanceuse de ne pas devoir faire face à tous ces nouveaux problèmes!


 
Il l'a installé sur un PC ?


----------

